# Cat people.. Need advice..



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My sister has a 15 or 16 year old cat she has had since it was a kitty and because of a change in her life [she is disabled] she has to move and rehome her cat. Any advice for me as it is my job to find her a home. I feel bad for her but I cannot have a cat. I just need advice from people that know cats. Thanks...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is there a no kill shelter near you that could help you?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why does she have to rehome the cat? And are there any other family members who'd give this cat love in its last few years? This is pretty much like rehoming a 10-12 year old dog all of a sudden. There are very few options for cats as far as shelters. Because there's too many cats out there. It'd be a death sentence - and actually worse than humanely putting the cat to sleep.

*** I don't mean to sound harsh. I really am of the mind though that unless a good home could be found to take care of the cat, it'd be better to put it to sleep. My cat is about 12 years or so and him especially - he would not do well being rehomed. He's very bonded to his people and his dogs and doesn't really like other people or other cats.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> Is there a no kill shelter near you that could help you?


Yes there is and I will be talking to them. I talked to someone I know that has an animal sanctuary and she thought it would be better to find her a home if at all possible. I just was wondering how hard it is going to be on the poor old girl. I wonder about all the stress on her and how she will handle it all.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> Why does she have to rehome the cat? And are there any other family members who'd give this cat love in its last few years? This is pretty much like rehoming a 10-12 year old dog all of a sudden. There are very few options for cats as far as shelters. Because there's too many cats out there. It'd be a death sentence - and actually worse than humanely putting the cat to sleep.
> 
> *** I don't mean to sound harsh. I really am of the mind though that unless a good home could be found to take care of the cat, it'd be better to put it to sleep. My cat is about 12 years or so and him especially - he would not do well being rehomed. He's very bonded to his people and his dogs and doesn't really like other people or other cats.[/QUOTE
> She is moving to a place for disabled older adults. I am her only sibling and I cannot keep a cat. I myself wondered if it wouldn't be better to put her to sleep. If she cannot be happy then what is the point of her going through so much. Thanks you for your advice. I just want to do what is best for her.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think that all depends on her personality. I know of a lovely, foster home based local rescue that takes older cats and those that are harder to adopt. Sounds like you need something similar to that. A place that is committed to finding her a home or caring for what time she has left. And doesn't place in the terrifying new environment of a shelter.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

My local cattery, where I occasionally board my two cats, has several elderly cats who have been abandoned at the cattery. They have the run of the place (it is on acreage) and spend their days laying about in the sun. I really admire the owner for looking after these old souls. Maybe there is something similar in your area?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree, if there is a good shelter nearby that could help you find a good home, that would be best. Our local shelter is great with their cats, but I understand that might not be typical. Last fall we adopted a 13 year old cat from them - she is doing well here now.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree that it depends on her personality. There are some cats that just roll with the changes, but many elderly cats would be terribly scared and stressed at even the nicest of cat shelters, especially if they haven't been around other cats before. At her age, especially if she needs to be the only pet, her chances of being adopted are poor, unless she's a special breed or has a very outgoing personality. At the shelter where I volunteered, there were older cats who had been there for years.

If she's going to spend what time she has left scared and bewildered, I agree that it may be kinder to have her put to sleep.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I was talking to a few of my neighbors and one said she would take the cat and give her a home where she can spend her days till the end. She is cat crazy and loves them all. She has two cats and two dogs but this cat has been around dogs and other cats her whole life. This sounds like a good home for the old girl. Now it's on to finding a good home for the 3 year old yorkie. My son or I will foster him till we find the perfect home. Who knows maybe my son will fall in love and keep him.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad you found a place that will take her. I agree with the other posters - if she is shy and skittish, she might not be a good candidate to be re-homed. You and your sister know the cat best and will make a good decision based on her best interests.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

This is even better news. Her Doctor thinks she needs the cat for her comfort and mental health so he is giving her a certificate so she can keep her cat. It has made all the difference in my sisters mood and attitude about her move. I am so happy her beloved cat can stay with her now. I know it's already hard enough that she has to give up one of her yorkies. My son decided to take the yorkie and is looking forward to getting him. He is only three years old and a real cutie so this is a win win for my sister and my son. At least she will know where he is and be able to see him. My prayers have been answered.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

ssacres said:


> This is even better news. Her Doctor thinks she needs the cat for her comfort and mental health so he is giving her a certificate so she can keep her cat. It has made all the difference in my sisters mood and attitude about her move. I am so happy her beloved cat can stay with her now. I know it's already hard enough that she has to give up one of her yorkies. My son decided to take the yorkie and is looking forward to getting him. He is only three years old and a real cutie so this is a win win for my sister and my son. At least she will know where he is and be able to see him. My prayers have been answered.



That is really great. A therapy cat. Glad things have worked out. Hopefully since the Yorkie is staying in the family she will be able to see it once in awhile.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, what a great ending to this. I'm SO glad your sister is able to keep her kitty! I have an older cat too (he's 17), so I get the bond your sister has with her.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Rumple’s Mom said:


> Wow, what a great ending to this. I'm SO glad your sister is able to keep her kitty! I have an older cat too (he's 17), so I get the bond your sister has with her.


Yes she loves her kitty so much. I am just so thankful they can be together I feel like doing the happy dance.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Cpc1972 said:


> That is really great. A therapy cat. Glad things have worked out. Hopefully since the Yorkie is staying in the family she will be able to see it once in awhile.


Yes she will get to see her dog. And yes a therapy cat. She has always slept with my sister so she really is her comfort kitty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful!!*



ssacres said:


> Yes she loves her kitty so much. I am just so thankful they can be together I feel like doing the happy dance.


That is just wonderful news!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess I forgot to come back and tell you all that not only did she get to keep her cat she got to keep both of the yorkies. She is a happy girl..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news, and a hats off to you for being such a great sister!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's really great news. You're a good sister for looking out for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ssacres said:


> I guess I forgot to come back and tell you all that not only did she get to keep her cat she got to keep both of the yorkies. She is a happy girl..


This is really wonderful, glad it turned out so well.


----------

